# Dad, where did I come from?



## keen kook (Mar 2, 2005)

Son asks: "Daddy, how was I born?" Dad says: Ah, my son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!! 

Well, you see, your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on MSN. Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, where your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. 

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the "delete" button, nine months later a blessed little Popup appeared and said: "You've got male!!!"


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2005)

hahahahahahaha cute


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

keenkook that is really funny.  Very clever, did you author it???


----------



## keen kook (Mar 3, 2005)

Norge, I'd love to say I did author this, but it was sent to me by email & I thought I'd share it with you guys.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 3, 2005)

keen kook said:
			
		

> Norge, I'd love to say I did author this, but it was sent to me by email & I thought I'd share it with you guys.



I am glad you did keen kook, I sent it to everyone in my address book.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2005)

very good!


----------

